# My shoes size is 8.5 maybe 9. Should I get 8M or 9M in Totes winter Boots?



## garacco (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone have experiences with this brand? It seems I can only find 8 or 9 and I'm a 8.5 usually.

It's just that in some brand winter boots in size 8 feel right but sometimes the 9 feels right, or sometimes one is too tight and one is too big.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have experience with the brand but I would say to go up. You can always wear thicker socks if it is too large.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 1, 2010)

Good advice. BTW I hate you, I'm an 11.


----------



## garacco (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you, yeah I was thinking that as well, it's just that I have narrow feet and ankles and sometimes winter boots can still feel very lose. Still, I better stick with the 9M.


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm the same shoe size! Sometimes I have to make decisions like these.. and honestly, from experience, get a size up. cuz if the shoe is fab, but super tight.. youre gonna get blisters.. and you'll end up never wearing the shoe again.


----------

